# New web site



## stickarts (Jul 8, 2003)

Hello all,
I would like to invite you to check out a new web site www.stickarts.com
It is a community board for all stick fighting arts and is neutral in that all may post and participate!
Please check it out and give us your feedback and sign the guestbook!!!
Also, i am so happy to have registered with Martial talk and i am amazed at the content here!!!
I look forward to chatting with everyone here!!


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 8, 2003)

Welcome aboard!:cheers:


----------



## arnisador (Jul 8, 2003)

Yes, welcome!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 8, 2003)

:cheers:


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 8, 2003)

nice site.

good luck.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jul 8, 2003)

i like it :asian:


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jul 9, 2003)

Hey!  Another one to talk to.  Great.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jul 9, 2003)

Hey!  Another one to talk to.  Great.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 9, 2003)

Hey! Another one to talk to. Great.

Your, 
PAUL


----------



## longform6 (Jul 11, 2003)

Please be sure to send in your school, events, links, organizations, etc. for listing on the site.  

Thanks to all that visit!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 11, 2003)

Hi and welcome


----------

